# First one of the year (pic)



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Got my first coyote kill of the year on Sunday morning. Papapete and I were out pheasant hunting this weekend and decided to go calling for predators in the mornings rather than hunt geese.

On Saturday morning we were set up on adjacent hillsides near a pasture and some sunflowers. Papapete called, and I saw one coyote near the edge of the flowers, then disappear behind the hill. I was waiting for the shot from Papa, the whole time not knowing that he was watching a total of FIVE coyotes in the flowers. Eventually a coyote comes running between us. I actually heard his footsteps before seeing him run from behind me on my right side. He winded Papapete and I thought it was the one I had already seen and that it was the only one there. Like an idiot I made a running shot. Unknown to me was that Papapete had another coyote in his scope at 50 yards, and was just clicking off his safety when I fired. We left with no fur. I pretty much beat myself up about it in my brain the rest of the day hunting roosters.

The next morning we went back and did the same exact setup at the exact same time, and I couldn't believe it but 4 coyotes came in to the call. I shot this 24.5 pound female pup at about 150 yards. It is the first kill for my new 223 Weatherby Vanguard shooting 50 Grain V Max. A broadside shot created an exit hole the size of my thumbprint. Not bad in my eyes. I skinned her out last night and she has a pretty coat. Time to break out the stretchers!



















*Edit: I added the picture a second time. There was a user that PM'd me about not being able to view the picture. The top picture is imported off of another picture hosting website (Village Photos). The bottom is using Nodak Outdoors "upload picture" feature. If you cannot see one or the other, let me know so I know what to use for future use!*


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

good story and pic!

What call had the success for this time of year? I have two buddies here that have already had success too. One has done well with a howler and the other with rabbit. I've tried both but nothing yet.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have to give credit for the picture to Papapete. He has a good eye for pictures. It must be his art degree coming out in him. 

Just basic distress sounds preceded by a few howls. Nothing special.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

WTG Fallguy, congrats on getting the year off to a good start.

Unfortunately I haven't had the time to get out yet. Been working, trying to hunt Pheasants and running back and forth to Fargo (my youngest daughter is in the hospital up there).

Hopefully soon I can make some time to get out calling.

Larry


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

fall guy-

glad to see you finally got your new .223 dirty, I know you've been looking forward to it.

We got our first scrap-able windshields today, so looks like i need to get out there.

happy hunting

savage rookie


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey SD sorry to hear bout your daughter. I think you are the one Fallguy said was pretty knowledgeable bout rifle twists rates, and I have a ?. I am wanting to get a Weatherby Vanguard in 22-250 and the twist rate is 1-14. I will probably shoot 45-55 grain bullets, is this rate too slow?
:sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fallguy, I shot my first last week, but the whole week was a bundle of mistakes. You would think I had never done this before. I called one into eyeball to eyeball, and with the new AR15 I had forgot to chamber a round. With a fully loaded 30 round clip it's hard to chamber a round without a lot of noise. Then I had one broadside at less than a hundred yards and I couldn't see through the scope. I hadn't extended the stock, and my eye was to close. After bolt actions for years this may take some getting used to.
While waiting for deer with my bow I seen a coyote and called it in. Clean miss. It came back smelled my arrow and sat down. Missed again. This time when I took my bow out of the case I had not extended the site. That put me two feet left, but in the last hour of the day looking west into the sun I couldn't tell where my first or second arrow went. I needed to save a couple for deer so I chased him off. 
At last I pounded one with the AR and a 50 gr V-Max. He turned and bit at his side, took two or three end over end tumbles all the while headed down hill and yipping. I casually walked over to pick him up and after an hour of searching gave up. I think I will just beat my head against the wall for a couple weeks before I try again. It was to much of a comedy to suffer an encore just yet. 
Old age bad memory took it's toll last week. Somewhere in the badlands are the keys for my 4X4 and my toolbox. I think I am in the right house now.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Fallguy,

Great job starting off this years coyote hunting. I was hoping to hear good things for your and your 50 grain bullet choice and it sounds like its working ok for ya.

And to you, Plainsman, welcome to the "we dont shut our bolt" club. :beer: I have done that so many times it makes me cringe and you hit it on the head, its a noisy affair to try and close it with coyote nearby. The only advantage I have is that I am left handed so as I have the rifle up to my shoulder on the shooting sticks I can see the open chamber with my right eye.

I discovered this added feature of my left-handedness right before I killed the only double I have ever shot in my life. Its pretty much the luckiest I have ever been, to catch that before a 'fourple" came in and I got two.

Probably should have quit coyote hunting right then while I was ahead!

Great job again Fallguy.

Jaybic


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman

Sounds like quite the rough start you've had. Remember it can only get better!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Don't feel too bad Plainsman, been there done that. In fact the only shot I have had at a Coyote so far this year I did the exact same thing. Yep these AR's a noisy to get into action if you don't have a round chambered.

CoyoteBlitz, I am not sure how knowledgable I am, but in regards to the .22-250, depending on what 55 grain bullets you are planning on using you should be fine. The exceptions could be 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips or Hornady V-Max as they are quite long for a 55gr. bullet.

Here are some bullet lengths I have measured, and their cooresponding recommended twist rates per the Greenhill Formula.

.224" - 40gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip - .703" - 1 in 12"
.224" - 55gr. Sierra Spitzer - .710" - 1 in 12"
.224" - 55gr. Sierra HPBT - .718" - 1 in 12"
.224" - 50gr. Sierra BLITZKING - .780" - 1 in 11"
.224" - 50gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip - .788" - 1 in 11"
.224" - 64gr. Winchester Power Point - .798" - 1 in 11"
.224" - 50gr. Hornady V-MAX - .800" - 1 in 11"
.224" - 60gr. Nosler Partition - .800" - 1 in 11"
.224" - 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip - .808" - 1 in 11"
.224" - 55gr. Hornady V-MAX - .813" - 1 in 11"

I used the Twist Rate Calculator at http://www.z-hat.com/twistrate.htm and used the on line calculator.

Larry


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Yep these AR's a noisy to get into action if you don't have a round chambered.


I should have known better than use a 30 round magazine. The spring tension on the cartridges requires that you really slam that bolt home, even though I have filed the leading edge of the magazine so it doesn't catch the cartridge mouth. My ten round DPMS poly mags let a round slide like grease. I will be using them from now on. You can load a round nearly as quietly as a bolt action. I guess I will order another three or four ten rounders.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I think I might get one in 223 instead of 22-250 because im new to calling and it would be easier to shoot the bullets I want because it has the rifiling the bullets require. Ammo is bit cheaper too.
:sniper:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Has anyone used NBT's on yotes? If so how do they preform? Thinking of getting some to shoot through my bro's 223 this year since I don't have a rifle and he wont be home much to hunt.
:sniper:


----------



## wolffhunter (Dec 21, 2006)

Finally got out on the evening of Oct 27th. I made one stand on the edge of a cornfield that bordered a pasture. I began calling with a jackrabbit in distress and within 10 min I had a dog barking from the cornfield which was at my back. Thinking I could get him to show himself I switched to a pup in distress. After a few mins of that out of the corner of my eye I spotted another dog coming down the fence line that bordered the pasture and cornfield. I slowly turned around again and got him in the scope he was less than 50 yards away. I barked at him and was able to get him to stop at 20 yards. One shot one 1 kill. The other dog continued to bark from the cornfield. He was joined by a few other dogs and before long they were all yelling at me from cover, it was quite a rush. When I finally got up to leave I spotted another dog to the south of me on the horizon looking my way. I was not able to get on him in time to get a shot off. I was a fun start to the year.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice Dog


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

100 yard shot! Called it in with my pure predator call!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice yote. What gun is that(brand), what caliber do you shoot?
:sniper:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

The gun is a ruger .223. I shoot a 50 grain hollow point. The only hole i could find in her was half the size of my pinky.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I wondered because there was no visable blood. Are thet factory or hand loads?


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Those are factory


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

1st male coyote today was a shotgun coyote. called it in 40 yards from me. I shot it with dead coyote with the dead coyote choke tube!!










2nd male coyote today was called in to about 150 yards before it started getting nervous. I shot it with my .223! It weighed 39.5lbs










3rd male coyote of the day was called in with a combination of distress calls and howls. It took this coyote 22 minutes to come in! I kicked a real nice male up walking into my stand. I was told by a wise coyote hunter 9 out of 10 times you kick a coyote up you will call one in!!










Finally a picture of me and the boys!!


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice yotes :beer:


----------



## Gohizzle (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey LeviM Where are you getting these dogs from Where are you from? owe and good job!!!!


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Those are some ND coyotes


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

LeviM
Congrats on your successful stands !!!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Very nice yotes. What factory loads are those? Might have to try some.
:sniper:


----------

